# dark ears?



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Aaaah, It's me again LOL...

So I've noticed dark, gray/black, skin on her ears where her ears connect to her head. It's hard to see unless I part her hair. I tried taking pictures so you'll see..






















Is this common on Malts?

Poor Paris, first her nose now her ears.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't really say for sure, but it is probably pigment on her skin, which, in general, is a good thing. There is not a gene for white. rather it is a gene that blocks color....very complicated genetic stuff. Just saying that pigment on skin, nose, eye rings is a good thing.

Not to worry, Paris is a beauty...a Paris Beauty.


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Juliet has same thing and occasionally when she runs by I think her ears dirty if I see it just the right way  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Glad to hear that! thanks


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Dominic has the same dark spots now that we have a sunny warm backyard and he plays outside very often. I was thinking that's from the sun. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Dominic said:


> Dominic has the same dark spots now that we have a sunny warm backyard and he plays outside very often. I was thinking that's from the sun.



Not for Paris, she's mostly in the shade when she's out.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, it's pigment. Gustave has it too.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Izzy has it too, she has some small spots and some big spots, she actually has a patch of hair on her back that is not white, it is clearly tan. Her hair was parted weird on her hiney the other day and i has to look closely because i thought she was dirty, but it was a dark spot on her hiney that i had never seen.


----------

